# J Springs



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone got a quartz J Springs diver? I'm looking at them on fleabay and for the price they don't look too bad, any opinions on them? I know they're a Seiko subsidiary but that doesn't mean anything...


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Funny you should ask that. I have one. I am quite happy to give you a complete history of it in my ownership, but as I have owned it for about 15 minutes that may not be over helpful. I bought it from "another place" as my 50th posting hadn't come up on here at that time.

I found quite a lot about J.Springs by googling..

It looks like a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got a BBH103 "Prestige Sports Blue Dial Bracelet Watch" on the way, it does look really nice in the piccy but I don't look too bad in a piccy either so that's not saying much!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

MHO, but I don't think you can go wrong with a J. Springs anymore than you can with any other Seiko sub-brand such as Pulsar or Alba. (This assumes you purchase one new from a reliable vendor or used from a trusted source.) :cheers:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Avidfan

I have a J Springs and I must say, it's a smashing watch for the money B)

I fitted a new battery a few weeks ago and it's happily ticking away nicely..




























The bracelet is solid stainless links 

John


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Avidfan
> 
> I have a J Springs and I must say, it's a smashing watch for the money B)
> 
> ...


now that looks pretty cool.....might have to have a looky for one of those


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> Hi Avidfan
> 
> I have a J Springs and I must say, it's a smashing watch for the money B)
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine came today and it's a cracking watch-very surprised at the quality! I've got another coming Tuesday but in white!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

It must surely be a good watch - you've got it in black and white.


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

That really looks good. I hadn't heard of these until joining this forum. looks like a lot of watch for the money.


----------

